# 8 year old with IBS C



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

My daughter is 8 years old and we are being told she has IBS. Having been someone with IBS D, I do understand this disease BUT i have a tough time with this diagnosis for my daughter at this age. She has had blood work, unltrasound, xray and other than being constipated - they showed nothing else. We completely cleaned her out and she is still in pain. SHe has taken Miralax, probiotics, levsin and we are getting nowhere. SHe has been up since 2am in pain. Any other ideas or any other home remedies you can think of?


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Probiotics, Anti-depressants, Anti-Spasms, Peppermint tea, Vitamins..That really sucks to have it at age 8. Mine started at age 13. I think the older you are, the easier it is to manage. (Self confidence, knowing what it is, planning out your day, eating stomach friendly foods)


----------



## dudejma (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm 13 and I've lived with it since I was four. My parents and grandparents say that I would stand behind the couch or a chair and cross my legs waiting for the pain to go away. I still have problems to this day and it just keeps getting worse. The only thing works for me is when it gets so bad, I take Magnesium Citrate, but I'm not sure if it's safe for children under 13. It tastes very salty and disgusting and makes you wanna vomit, but if you hold your nose and just take it, you should be fine. It takes about a day or two to actually work, at least for me, but it will always come back. There are over-the-counter medications that might work for her since she is still pretty young, but they just don't help me. I hope I helped and sorry if I didn't.


----------

